# WillyT's LA (Lower Arkansas) lawn reno to sprig Tahoma 31



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

For some context...

My wife and I purchased this house in early March of 2022 and the lawn was not the only thing that needed attention. The house was very dated, quite built but very dated.

The house and property were built right with good bones and detail but was not taken care of as of late.

The flower beds were plentiful and overgrown. The lawn consisted of most St Augustine, a thick area of zoysia, and some bermuda throughout.

The lawn size is approx. 15k sq ft. Irrigation for front, side yards and flower beds.

-----Plan is to kill current front and side yards and sprig with Celebration Bermuda----

Started out with getting a soil sample in mid-March to see the baselines and everything was low including the pH.

Scalped the lawn after working on the inside of the house and back from work around the first week of April. Lowest setting on my honda walk behind.

Since then we have cut down two bradford pear trees and a pecan tree(under power lines) and plan to stump grind them when the limbs are picked up from the city.

Weekend of April 9th, applied lime at 35 pounds per thousand to up the pH. Applied triple 13 at a rate of 1 pound per thousand to get nutrients into the ground. Applied Andersons granular humic also.

Tuesday April 12th, applied 4 oz per thousand of glyphosate to the front and side yard.

Friday April 15th, applied 8 oz per thousand of gloyphosate to the front and side yard.

Ripped out the flower beds in the front and side of the house and plan to replant them.

Pictures to follow.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Anxious to follow along @WillyT. Where are you getting your Celebration sprigs?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Ware said:


> Anxious to follow along @WillyT. Where are you getting your Celebration sprigs?


Am not able to source sprigs so purchasing sod to sprig myself. Fulton grass is the sod farm.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

The soil test was just sad but comical at the same time. My first soil test but Yard Mastery was great and really like the kit and the app.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Scalped it down with my old honda walk behind. One pass on the second lowest setting and two passes on the lowest setting. The Gorilla car has paid for itself each time I have used it and cant imagine doing this without the cart. I have wooded areas behind my property so I have the luxury of putting the grass clippings there and it was a ton of them.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Down came the Bradford pear trees and the pecan tree. I didn't want to cut down the pecan and have gotten grief for it but it was directly under a power line and I hate seeing trees grown into power lines and then butchered by the power line company. The city is supposed to pick the limbs up but to date has not... I have a person to stump grind the stumps when the limbs are picked up.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Cut out the front and side flower beds.

By this time, I have scalped my St Augustine lawn, which is what is mostly in my neighborhood, cut down trees and ripped out my flower beds. Little do my neighbors know that I am killing my grass at the same time this is going on.

I live in a prominent neighborhood (smaller house of the hood) and off a fairly busy street that my side yard touches. The looks I have been getting, especially in south Arkansas is hysterical and makes me laugh just thinking about them.

Conor calls them Looke Loos and so my wife and I call them that and its just comical how may looks we get and will continue to get.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

We got a new roof installed yesterday via the seller.

Notice the grass is starting to turn yellow.

By this point I have made sure the irrigation system is hooked up and working properly. I have diagrams of all the lines and heads just wish they would have put lines in the back yard but it is very woody with pines, red and white oaks.

I installed a new rainbird wifi unit and plan on changing out all the heads to rotary nozzles soon.

With two rounds of glyphosate down, there is no turning back.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

As you can see, there's tons of work that has been and will be completed on the inside and outside but we have been hard at it do it all ourselves with the help of a few friends with drywall and electrical.

We took down wallpaper, popcorn ceilings, textured most of the house. painted and removed old crown and baseboards in most rooms. New carpet in some bedrooms and will be doing flooring some time soon.

Also the fence is being held up by a prayer so that will be on the to do list probably this summer.

Back to roaching grass, 4.20 joke ha, but will do a third round of glyposhate in the next few weeks to kill off the leftovers. I dont think the second round of it has kicked in as it was just four days ago.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

I finally was tired of waiting for the city to pick up the limbs so my wife and I hauled it off. Cut the stumps and grass last night. Another round of gly on Friday (third round). First round on grass covered by limbs so went heavy in that area which was street side front yard.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

I am two weeks away from sprigging. My plan is to use the sunjoe and verticut the yard probably Friday. I want to rent a sod cutter and aerator next weekend. I have some high spots that need to be cut down and standing water on driveway and sidewalk from lack of drainage. Will get a truck of sand delivered and will fill in the aerator holes with sand. Lastly, I will spray my last (fourth round) of gly to kill anything that is left in the yard.

Have not made up my mind on sprigging with sunjoe running over sod or wood chipper yet. Open to opinions.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Yard is getting crispy. Stump grinding will happen tomorrow due to rain.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Power raked the yard in prep for sprigging soon. Pretty sure the stump grinder got into the wiring of the irrigation system because none of the heads work. Irrigation guy is coming Monday or Tuesday, hoping for an easy fix. Worked fine before grinder. Got a hard rain last night but yard held dirt fine. Have some high spots to take down and have 15 yards of sand in the driveway.

Neighbors are more concerned than ever, a few have been noisy and stopped by the introduce themselves just to ask what we are doing.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Rented a sod cutter to take down some high spots. Curious if anyone has some recommendations on how to fertilize Bermuda while sprigging?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

More root removal and edge work. We have 3 baby robins too.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Irrigation is fixed! Sand leveling started tonight and will have plenty of that to do. It's been rainy here and should get a few days of sun to help dry it out.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

I am starting to second guess going with Celebration and looking into Tahoma. Tahoma is much farther away but I can suck it up with driving further to get the sod. My concern is celebrations larger blade and cutting it below .5 compared to the smaller blade of Tahoma. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

More sand and leveling this weekend. Put the flower beds in over the weekend. Just waiting on sod farms to dry up from all the rain we have gotten. Neighbors told me tonight that we are the talk of the town. We are a corner lot on a main road so everyone has seen the work going on. Full gut on the lawn, flower beds and trees in the front yard.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Started sprigging today. Ended up going with tahoma 31. 3 pallets to sprig 10k sq ft.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Look forward to watching this. You've put a ton into it so far. Hang in there.


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

Good luck WillyT! Will be following closely to your success.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Got it all sprigged. Been watering every hour or so. Sprigged 3 pallets minus 10ish pieces of sod that we put down, 3 of which are in our back yard for a test. Sprigged area is approximately 10k sq feet and feels like great coverage.


----------



## Breebz (Apr 1, 2020)

congrats on such a great job you guys did. Will be looking forward to your updates


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Sprayed green pop tonight and started rolling the yard. Think the roller made a big difference and will try and take a pic of the difference in the morning before rolling the rest of the yard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This is great! Where did you source the Tahoma 31?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Ware said:


> This is great! Where did you source the Tahoma 31?


Winstead sod farm outside Memphis , same place that supplied the Razorbacks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

10-4, I wondered if it was Memphis or Tulsa. I wish someone in Arkansas would grow premium sod.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Ware said:


> 10-4, I wondered if it was Memphis or Tulsa. I wish someone in Arkansas would grow premium sod.


Poinsett sod farm south of Jonesboro has tahoma but they haven't been able to cut due to the rain.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Rolled the rest of the yard today. Left side is unrolled verses right side being rolled. Rolled for better soil contact.


----------



## Breebz (Apr 1, 2020)

how much per pallet of sod?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Breebz said:


> how much per pallet of sod?


162 a pallet for tahoma. Their website says coming soon but they are selling them.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 2 for most of the yard and day 3 for a couple sections. Seeing roots grow and a few pieces tack down. Blades of grass are starting to grow roots. Gives me hope as I just damaged 3 pallets of sod from 4 hours away and used a week of vacation to do the yard. Sprigging just makes you feel insane as I have never done this before. Just watering and praying!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

I did use some blue die to spray the green pop so the color is a little deceptive but there is some green there.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Ware said:


> This is great! Where did you source the Tahoma 31?


Do you know who could help with an algae issue while sprigging. Started seeing it today and not sure what I need to do or if anything is needed? Seeing it in low spots in other locations. Thanks!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 3 and more is tacking down. Holding some color also. Algae is coming in some puddle areas, will try to throttle back on water but still keep the sprigs wet. Feeling better about it


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 3 roots looking nice! Good bit of them are tacked down. I love Bermuda grass!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

This dude has been sitting on the street while water is running off the yard. He's happy and growing roots.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Start of day 4. Seems to be doing well.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

If you can get some kelp soon you can spray that to boost root development early on. Otherwise it's looking good.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> If you can get some kelp soon you can spray that to boost root development early on. Otherwise it's looking good.


Thanks, it's tacking down well. I have ordered some and will put it on when I get it later this week. Was going to do another app of green pop at the 2 week time frame.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Have a few strips in the yard but this is the only intentional one we did next to the driveway. The others are a test and at the property line to pull plugs from later. It's rooted, full color is back and I think some growth has taken place in 4 days.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Go man go! Looking good brother.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Start of day 5 and it seems that it has greened up considerably over night.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Can definitely see the green coming in. All the hard work is paying off.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 6. Really starting to green up.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks great @WillyT! What did you use to make the sprigs? I looked into the wood chipper route but the rental was more expensive than expected. When the sod arrived I feel like I could have torn the sod to sprigs by hand, some pieces fell completely apart. Excited to see the progress!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Herring said:


> Looks great @WillyT! What did you use to make the sprigs? I looked into the wood chipper route but the rental was more expensive than expected. When the sod arrived I feel like I could have torn the sod to sprigs by hand, some pieces fell completely apart. Excited to see the progress!


Used a dethatcher/power rake with a bag on it. Even did some with the sunjoe verticutter and it worked well but filled the bag up very quickly.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Thanks so much for the updates. I am planning to do 12k soon. I was going to do celebration, but the sod farm was out of sprigs. They have tahoma 31 sprigs available, but a minimum order of $1500 (300 bushels), so seeing this, I just might go the sod route and take a harley rake to break it up. Thanks again!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Chadwicktr said:


> Thanks so much for the updates. I am planning to do 12k soon. I was going to do celebration, but the sod farm was out of sprigs. They have tahoma 31 sprigs available, but a minimum order of $1500 (300 bushels), so seeing this, I just might go the sod route and take a harley rake to break it up. Thanks again!


Just shaking out the sprigs sounds nice and quick. Probably three times the cost verses 3 pallets but thats something for you to decide. I was told I could have done it with 2 pallets but opted for 3. You may think about 4 pallets. Just better coverage and little insurance policy.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

WillyT said:


> Chadwicktr said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much for the updates. I am planning to do 12k soon. I was going to do celebration, but the sod farm was out of sprigs. They have tahoma 31 sprigs available, but a minimum order of $1500 (300 bushels), so seeing this, I just might go the sod route and take a harley rake to break it up. Thanks again!
> ...


Agreed. It'll save me time for sure. If I go the sod route, I'll definitely get 4 pallets. I've got a dingo/harley rake weekend rental, so trying to time the sod delivery to maximize my PTO may be difficult. I think I'm probably going to go the sprig route since I can pick up 370 bushels with my trailer. It's about an hour away, but he said they hose your trailer down before you leave, so it would be fine and wouldn't harm them.

Thanks again for all the info and photos. Super helpful.

Edit: the sod is $250/pallet, so it's $1400 delivered vs $1500 for sprigs picked up.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Chadwicktr said:


> Sounds like a plan. I am very happy with the green pop fert that I used. The liquid fert is the best way to go. That is the only product I have used on it and will do a second app of it at 14 days. I would 100 percent use a roller and roll it to get better soil contact.
> 
> Feel free to reach out, that's really the reason I made this in the first place. Best of luck to you!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 7. Just keeps getting darker. Will throttle back on water today. I'm wanting to do a micro Fert and roll again this weekend. We are expecting storms next week so trying to plan around that too. The sod has growing and is spreading out.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

The back yard is mostly st Augustine with some Bermuda in it. I put some sand back there and it's filling in nicely. I will decide this year if I will keep the st aug or spring tahoma in the back next spring. No irrigation and a lot of shade with large oak trees in the back. Will clean out the large flowerbed in the yard soon too. Plenty of wool to be done in the back yard too. Will need a new fence and the the wood pile can move.

Yes the back deck is on the list of projects too!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Borrowed a roller from a new friend, the irrigation guy that helped me find the cut wire a while back. Helped take out the high spots in the yard a bit. It's growing in. We have storms next week so thinking of doing a small fert app this weekend. Will also put more flowers in the flower bed this weekend.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

@WillyT , can you describe how you power raked the sod, how long it takes to do a pallet, and what power rake you used? Did you latterly just lay out the sod in areas you would sprig and power rake it? Did you have to do anything with the soil in the sod? Anything else?

Since I have a corner lot and a 360 feet drainage ditch I'm probably never going with a reel mower so it looks like celebration is the better option at 1.5 inches and can only source that in sod at this time.

I looked at the power rakes at Home Depot. 83 bucks a day here.

I'm renting a dingo with a Harley rake and I wonder if I could run over the sod with that or if that would be too destructive.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Chadwicktr said:


> @WillyT , can you describe how you power raked the sod, how long it takes to do a pallet, and what power rake you used? Did you latterly just lay out the sod in areas you would sprig and power rake it? Did you have to do anything with the soil in the sod? Anything else?
> 
> Since I have a corner lot and a 360 feet drainage ditch I'm probably never going with a reel mower so it looks like celebration is the better option at 1.5 inches and can only source that in sod at this time.
> 
> ...


Literally laid the sod down end to end, 4 pieces at a time. I would say that the sod measure 1.5x3 foot ( should be able to see some pictures of them in the journal) Would take the power rake over it 1 time each direction going over about half of the sod. Then would go over it a second time. It would leave some sprigs and dirt behind. I did the power rake near my driveway as that was where my sod was. The power rake I rented had a bag and it worked well to collect the sprigs. It was a blue bird dethatcher/power rake. You would just have to play with the height but I set the height right at the soil height of my yard. It would lightly make marks if I tan it on the yard. This worked well for busting up the sod.

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask anything further.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Also used a gorilla cart to move the sprigs from where we power raked them to the area we put them out. My dad and my wife were helping me with this so that helped. Make sure the soil is loose to help with contact and roots. Do sections at at time so you can water them and not walk on them. We started in our front yard but left plenty of room to walk and worked our way down near the street and back up. Would water frequently as they were put down and didn't fertilize until all the sod was done so that I didn't miss any. Fertilizing in the morning was good cause it drys out at night. I never did water over night, hourlyish over the first week. Some areas I have in a hill so those got more frequent water.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

This is legit @WillyT. I've been waiting on New Life to start pulling Tahoma springs but they're still a month out. Have been considering breaking apart sod but the local guys want $500 a pallet - oof. A box of sprigs is $1200/200 bushels. Now I'm thinking of just throwing out the sod pieces and shredding them with my tractor/tiller.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

clbphllps said:


> This is legit @WillyT. I've been waiting on New Life to start pulling Tahoma springs but they're still a month out. Have been considering breaking apart sod but the local guys want $500 a pallet - oof. A box of sprigs is $1200/200 bushels. Now I'm thinking of just throwing out the sod pieces and shredding them with my tractor/tiller.


The sunjoe with a bag on it does an amazing job actually!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 8. Rolled the yard yesterday evening. I can't decide on fertilizer app this weekend or next weekend. Green pop label stats 15 days but I feel like all the water I have pushed some Fert out.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Dry 9 added more to the front flower bed yesterday.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Sprayed bifen, sea kelp, liquid aerator and hydratain on the lawn today. It's about to storm so it was good timing. Using the spreader mate in the Lesco is joy!


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Looks great!! Just got a couple of river birches removed today. Getting a dingo next week. And will place my Tahoma 31 sprig order. Awesome to see the daily updates.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 10. Mowed the sod strip at 1 inch. It's was tall and thick so got some scalping. Seeing lots of weeds on the side yard. The picture doesn't do the color justice as normal.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 1 vs day 10. It's unreal!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Certainly have enjoyed watching this transformation. Crazy how fast it is filling in.


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

This will be bad ***!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Twodollarblue said:


> Certainly have enjoyed watching this transformation. Crazy how fast it is filling in.


Yes it's unreal how it has responded in such a short time!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Chadwicktr said:


> Looks great!! Just got a couple of river birches removed today. Getting a dingo next week. And will place my Tahoma 31 sprig order. Awesome to see the daily updates.


Good luck! DM me if you need anything. Happy to help.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Wife made this tonight, it's coming together!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 11. Storm and cool day yesterday.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 12 seeing a lot of weeds, possibly crabgrass, in the side yard. Probable storms today. Planning to Fert in day 14 and maybe mow. Will spray Celsius over the weekend for weeds.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Following along. Great updates and pictures! Pumped to see how it turns out for you.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 13 Big fat rain last night, I do not have a gauge yet but would image it was at least 2-4 inches. Grass is loving it doing well. Will have to work on my drainage because it wrecked my flower bed.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@WillyT I just came here to say this looks awesome.

I've undertaken sprigging in sections, but not all at once. I've just torn by hand, but never considered a power rake for tearing the sod to sprigs. Great idea.

I find at 4-5 weeks I have near complete coverage and by 6 weeks it's good to go. I've never treated the algae, it always clears up.

I sprigged a 1300 sq foot section on 5/21. I ran irrigation on 5/21 and 5/22 and due to heavy rain haven't had to use any additional water since.

I wouldn't be concerned about dropping more fertilizer, you're good. I typically mow once I know I won't rip the stolons/sprigs.

Great work!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

probasestealer said:


> @WillyT I just came here to say this looks awesome.
> 
> I've undertaken sprigging in sections, but not all at once. I've just torn by hand, but never considered a power rake for tearing the sod to sprigs. Great idea.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the words of wisdom!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 14 I will be mowing tonight at 1 inch and do another app of green pop fertilizer. I will spray Celsius for weeds probably Friday to get rid of crabgrass.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

WillyT said:


> Day 14


@WillyT this pic with the sod strip and sprigs growing is great. The yard/grass, house, and property are all looking :thumbup: . The hard work shows and it's looking great. I dig it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking great!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 15 first cut last night at an inch. Barely cut it but went well. Applied app of green pop afterwards.

Sprayed medium rate of Celsius in crabgrass area to test.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 16 Sent it this morning at 7/8 hoc! It was lovely and even has some baby stripes! Will maintain here for a while.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Looks really great!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 18 charity mow at 7/8 to help lateral growth.

Sprayed micro green, sea kelp and Humic 12 tonight. Did a sand leveling spot in the front.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 19. More sand leveling on the side yard. Replaced some old sprinkler heads too.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

I love the color. Awesome updates. Picking up my sprigs tomorrow!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Chadwicktr said:


> I love the color. Awesome updates. Picking up my sprigs tomorrow!


DM me if you have any questions. Best of luck to you! It's amazing how quick the time goes.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 20. Going to mow and take it down to .75 from .875 tonight


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Celsius working on the crabgrass. Will spray the rest of the lawn tonight with the high rate.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Mowed at .75 tonight and applied a high rate of Celsius to the lawn tonight.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

The coverage is amazing!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 21! Times fly!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 23 took hoc down to 1/2 inch. Replaced and lowered a sprinkler head.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 24 leveled the lawn with the rest of the sand that I had in the driveway. It's lost some color since taking it down to 1/2 inch and then with the sand also. A neighbor that we haven't met stopped by and was so concerned when she asked, is the grass okay?! My wife informed her of what we were doing but the concern in her voice had me laughing while we were still putting sand out.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 25 used the leveling rake to help the sand work into the grass. Been mowing every other day at 1/2 inch to hopefully help lateral growth.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Looking better and better every post. @WillyT.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

I love this man. I just took my yard to dirt over the weekend, will be installing irrigation this, and sprigging hopefully next. Seeing your posts has me pumped!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 27 mowed again last night at 1/2 barely cut but still working sand in. Color is coming back nicely


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

This grow in is incredble. Whats your rate of N and frequency?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 28 It's been 4 weeks since we sprigged it and it has been such a joy!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Keepin It Reel said:


> This grow in is incredble. Whats your rate of N and frequency?


The grow in has been insane!

Applied green county Fert Green Pop at recommended rate 15oz/k twice. First app was day after sprigs were down and second app was day 14.

I believe it's around 1.3 pounds of total N but my math could be wrong. Anyway, it has a full dose of RGS and Air8 in it as well. It's use case is for seeding or new sod. I've been very happy with it.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Love it man! Can't wait to be on this journey myself. I haven't reel mowed in over a year now and I've got major itch.

Keep it up! Once you learn the art of harvesting sprigs and stolonizing with it.. you won't need a sod farm haha.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

WillyT said:


> The sunjoe with a bag on it does an amazing job actually!


About how long does it take with the sun joe to pull a pallet apart? What do you end up with at the end, loose sod pieces or even just a pile of dirt?
I have 8500 sqft, would plan on 2 pallets although I think 1 would be sufficient, do you have an opinion?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

clbphllps said:


> WillyT said:
> 
> 
> > The sunjoe with a bag on it does an amazing job actually!
> ...




The strip in the middle is 4 sod pieces, keep in mind that these were longer than what I normally have seen. I used the sunjoe with the bag on for a little bit to try it out. It did very well but the bag would fill up quickly. I would fill up the gorilla cart next to me with sprigs and then take it to the location we were dropping the sprigs. All the sod would be cut up, some sprigs still on the ground and dirt left over but after the sod was cut up, I would rake up the remaining dirt and sprigs and sprinkle it all out. I figured the dirt was good and would help hold moisture. To do the 4 pieces of sod and rake it would would only take 5 minutes or so.

I did 10k sq ft and if I were you and could get 3 pallets I would. Quicker grow in time and not that much more money. 2 would be the minimum but 3 would be great coverage. My 2 cents.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Mow at 1/2 inch to celebrate 4 weeks!


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

Hey @WillyT let me know when you want to get rid of some sprigs, after a vericut or something. I'll drive to El Dorado to take them off your hands.


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

Looking great @WillyT


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Mowed again today just because I got the itch. The dew on the grass just makes it enjoyable to mow!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Looking great. Mowing the dew is my favorite.


----------



## Breebz (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm jonesin for my daily update pic !!!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 31 Say no more @Breebz was busy adding to the family! Purchased a Toro GM1000! Did a little mow tonight at .5 pictures don't do it justice! Applied rest of green pop that I had.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

I spy some stripes. Nice addition to the family @WillyT


----------



## Breebz (Apr 1, 2020)

You have done such a great job with the lawn. I have so enjoyed this journal. Looks fantastic !!!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Breebz said:


> You have done such a great job with the lawn. I have so enjoyed this journal. Looks fantastic !!!


Thank you, I'm happy I started this journal to look back myself. Hopefully others can benefit from it also.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 33 will count the days until it is grown in. Replaced the 14 blade reel to an 8 blade reel last night. May try and get a mow in tonight. The liriope is blooming too.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Laying down some stripes


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> Laying down some stripes


It's coming along! I wish mine looked that good. Maybe mine is less pretty due to common Bermuda instead of a hybrid sod/sprigging like yours?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Humbert810 said:


> WillyT said:
> 
> 
> > Laying down some stripes
> ...


Its the reel mower!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> Humbert810 said:
> 
> 
> > WillyT said:
> ...


Is common tolerant to shorter cuts like 1/2" or usually 5/8"+


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

@Humbert810 not really sure on that one. I know 1 inch but may need to ask people reel mowing common.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 35 lowered some valve covers and sprinkler heads. Have to replace all flower bed sprinklers because they leak pretty bad.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> Day 35 lowered some valve covers and sprinkler heads. Have to replace all flower bed sprinklers because they leak pretty bad.


Can we get some pictures of you out there petting it and talking to it? I know you're doing this when you don't have any apps to do or cuts to perform! :lol:


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Humbert810 said:


> WillyT said:
> 
> 
> > Day 35 lowered some valve covers and sprinkler heads. Have to replace all flower bed sprinklers because they leak pretty bad.
> ...


You forgot singing to it 🤣


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 38 double cut at 3/8 this morning. My catahoula Fisher was enjoying it the morning! Measuring water now to see what time frames I need to water per week.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Nice! Are you gonna maintain it at 3/8?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Chadwicktr said:


> Nice! Are you gonna maintain it at 3/8?


Not sure, may try it for a few weeks. Lawn didn't mind it which was nice.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> Chadwicktr said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Are you gonna maintain it at 3/8?
> ...


Holy green up!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 40 replaced all the flower bed sprinkler heads and set them up over the last few days.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

The sod is looking great! &#129315;


----------



## pete_kats (7 mo ago)

Looking great! Enjoying following this. The color looks so good man especially next to the lime green stuff next door


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> Day 40 replaced all the flower bed sprinkler heads and set them up over the last few days.


Every time you post pictures it makes me wish I would've sprigged Tahoma instead of seeding Common 😂

I guess there's always the next house


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

@Humbert810 could just do the front yard 🤔


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Got a visitor last night in the flowerbed! Deer went to town on the liriope grass and bloom.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Laid some stripes down at .5 before heading to the lake. 😳 Threw down .5 lbs of N on Wednesday and replaced a wall hydrant last night that leaked like a sieve.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Those stripes are legit. Looking really nice!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Beautiful!


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

Just read the whole post. Amazing how you changed the place. The property looks larger and cleaner now.
I just got into grass and went with poor men's zoysia (seeded compadre haha). It's slow af. Looking at this Tahoma 31, I want to kill my grass lol.
Following.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Cut at .5 today. Came back from the lake and the sprinklers wouldn't come on. After some time trouble shooting, the master valve solenoid was not working so ran down to HD and replaced it. All was good after that. Storms rolled in tonight and got an inch of rain quickly. Put some potting soil on a problem spot in the front that showed heat stress today.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

This is incredible. Watching this journey has been awesome.

I have a buddy doing the exact same thing right now and just got his sprigs down. It'll be epic for sure.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Thank you @wilsonline @Keepin It Reel it has been an absolute joy! Glad I did the journal to look back and help others. Tahoma 31 was worth it!


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I just read through this entire post. It looks great. I got some good ideas from reading it.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Got a mow in while my dad admired the lawn. Last time he was here we were sprigging the yard!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

If Dad hasn't been following your journal I'd say he was rather impressed by the difference. I know I am and I have been watching everyday.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Twodollarblue said:


> If Dad hasn't been following your journal I'd say he was rather impressed by the difference. I know I am and I have been watching everyday.


He has been getting a lot of pictures through the weeks :lol: I was just at his place and introduced him to putting sand on his zoysia. He wants more sand and for me to bring my reel mower up there!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

My trouble spots in the front are bouncing back, it's where I had two trees cut down. Should be nice for the 4th!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Deltahedge said:


> I just read through this entire post. It looks great. I got some good ideas from reading it.


Thank you, your journals are very impressive and meticulous!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

7 weeks unbelievable


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Better than any sod I've had at 7 weeks. Impressive work @WillyT


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Crazy fast fill in. Your journal will be the straw that breaks the camel's back for me to end up sprigging mine with a hybrid.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

@Humbert810 if you fertilize and water common well, it's not the worst grass in the world. It looks even better with PGR, but I haven't done that.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Chadwicktr said:


> @Humbert810 if you fertilize and water common well, it's not the worst grass in the world. It looks even better with PGR, but I haven't done that.


Yours looks very good. But don't we all want to mow at 3/8-1/2" and have carpet? :lol:


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Yeah, if you want to go low, then you should switch. That's at 3/4.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Chadwicktr said:


> Yeah, if you want to go low, then you should switch. That's at 3/4.


After talking with @Redtwin yesterday I think my plan will be to get a reel mower by next season. Come fall I will scalp it, sand level, and then sprig in whatever hybrid I decide on. The continued 1/2" reel mowing will eventually choke out the common and I won't have to nuke my brand new project 1 year into it. As of right now this is the plan. Suject to change, of course! :lol:


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Playing with stripes 😎


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

&#128142;&#128142; that's money. Bet you would never not reel again if you can help it.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> Playing with stripes 😎


Stop! You're expediting my want for hybrid :lol:


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

First app of t-nex PGR went down at .18 oz/1000. Also iron and prop 14.3 fungicide. Will be traveling for work so this is great timing.

Edit- local superintendent just informed me that the prop will pretty much stop lateral growth for a few weeks. Better for spring and fall apps. Hope it doesn't burn the lawn.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

I've applied both before I knew about the Regulation effect of prop and didn't get any burn…….just really slow growth on already slow zoysia. Should be great for your travels and hopefully keeps you from having to do a HOC reset.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Twodollarblue said:


> I've applied both before I knew about the Regulation effect of prop and didn't get any burn…….just really slow growth on already slow zoysia. Should be great for your travels and hopefully keeps you from having to do a HOC reset.


Good to know, hopefully it doesn't burn. Figure if it burns it from the heat. Did you apply yours in the summer by chance?


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

It was summer and if I recall I applied in the evening then lightly watered the next morning.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Twodollarblue said:


> It was summer and if I recall I applied in the evening then lightly watered the next morning.


Thanks for making feel better about it.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Supposed to get multiple days of rain so snuck in a double mow. Definitely some bronzing but doesn't seem too terrible.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Looks great, just a tiny amount of bronzing. Next mow will hopefully take it off.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

8.25 inches of rain in the past two days. I have debris to clean up tomorrow. Flash flooding today and damage around town.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Holy cow. That's more rain than we have gotten all year &#128514;&#128514; glad this wasn't week one for you!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Chadwicktr said:


> Holy cow. That's more rain than we have gotten all year 😂😂 glad this wasn't week one for you!


Yes I can't imagine the feeling if it was the first week :shock:


----------



## typed by ben (Jul 12, 2021)

8 inches!!!!


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Looking good man!

Have to be careful with group 3 fungicides and pgr because of over regulation.


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

@WillyT I'd love to take 1/3 of that rain and sprinkle it over this new sod. We are getting baked at 100+ for the next week and a half or so. I'm afraid I am going to lose some of the sod to over irrigation (water runoff area) just to save the rest of it.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Keepin It Reel said:


> Looking good man!
> 
> Have to be careful with group 3 fungicides and pgr because of over regulation.


Yes not sure why the t nex label says you can mix both but leaves it at that with no further explanation.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

DocTodd said:


> @WillyT I'd love to take 1/3 of that rain and sprinkle it over this new sod. We are getting baked at 100+ for the next week and a half or so. I'm afraid I am going to lose some of the sod to over irrigation (water runoff area) just to save the rest of it.


Wish I could bag it up and use it over the next few weeks. No rain in the forecast now for weeks.


----------



## callmestevee_o (Nov 11, 2021)

And to think I read this whole thread only to realize at the very end you're just a couple hours from me. Right when I heard the 8"+ I knew you had to be down south somewhere. Sorry to see all the devastation from that recent flood! I was watching the water rescues in El Dorado and Smackover.

Your yard is killer man! I'm doing a similar reno but opted for the seed route. In hindsight I was not knowledgeable enough about the sprigging method so I do wish I went that way, but mine is still doing pretty good considering we haven't gotten any rain in the central part of the state in weeks. One question -- I see you list a Cal Trimmer and a GM1000 mower. If I was looking at my first reel mower, would you recommend either of those?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

callmestevee_o said:


> And to think I read this whole thread only to realize at the very end you're just a couple hours from me. Right when I heard the 8"+ I knew you had to be down south somewhere. Sorry to see all the devastation from that recent flood! I was watching the water rescues in El Dorado and Smackover.
> 
> Your yard is killer man! I'm doing a similar reno but opted for the seed route. In hindsight I was not knowledgeable enough about the sprigging method so I do wish I went that way, but mine is still doing pretty good considering we haven't gotten any rain in the central part of the state in weeks. One question -- I see you list a Cal Trimmer and a GM1000 mower. If I was looking at my first reel mower, would you recommend either of those?


Thank you! Luckily we were alright and it took a little clean up of the yard. I have loved both mowers and would recommend both, it would be best to test drive a few if you are thinking of getting one. It just depends on how far down the rabbit hole you want to go and how handy you are. I do love how the toro stripes with the rear roller and it also helps with not scalping. 7000 sq ft may help you make your decision too, the toro isn't the best with dealing with obstacles like the house, flower beds, tree, etc. The cal trimmer does better with this and is more maneuverable. Hope this helps.


----------



## Breebz (Apr 1, 2020)

Need an update pic please  I am going through withdrawals !!!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

@Breebz 😂 I'm getting the shakes too! I'm out of town for work. The t nex and prop basically shut down the growth. My wife mowed it a week from my last mow and she cut off 1/4 inch. She said her stripes were nowhere near mine 🤣.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

@Breebz big fat stripes. Little sand leveling in spots too


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> @Breebz big fat stripes. Little sand leveling in spots too


Your progress is amazing lol. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Breebz (Apr 1, 2020)

@WillyT thanks for the pic !!! I love your lawn journal. The lawn is beautiful. Will you be sprigging your back yard?


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Breebz said:


> @WillyT thanks for the pic !!! I love your lawn journal. The lawn is beautiful. Will you be sprigging your back yard?


I want to sprig the back yard but have trees and shade in half of the back yard. May do it next spring.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Man it looks amazing! You got me wanting to do this to my common in the back yard.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

This morning did T nex at .15 rate with FEature at 2 oz/1000. Spot sprayed crabgrass with quinclorac. Sprayed insect and disease on the flower bed. Made it up to GDD of 290 today before re app. Cleaned out the flower bed edging too.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Vandy said:


> Man it looks amazing! You got me wanting to do this to my common in the back yard.


Thanks! It grew in pretty quick and cheaper than full sod!


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

Looks good @WillyT . I have to get out in the flowerbeds and dig out the Tahoma about once a month. It is super aggressive.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Baby got new shoes 👟 grooved front roller!

Brown Santa brought packages and had to touch the grass 😂


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> Baby got new shoes 👟 grooved front roller!


Lawn looks PHENOMENAL


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Playing around with stripes.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Played with some diamonds this morning. Still at .5 inches. Tree spots still filling in.


----------



## eschott12 (Oct 25, 2021)

Good Morning

can you go into more detail on how you made the sod into sprigs or point me in another thread with detail.

thanks in advance


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

WillyT said:


> clbphllps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@eschott12

I would add that I used the scarifier with the sunjoe that would be set to contact at the dirt level so that when I partially ran over the sod I would cut through the whole sod piece. I would make a couple passes over the sod. I rented a blue bird dethatcher but tried the sunjoe for a bit and it made great sprigs. Used bags on both the blue bird and sunjoe to catch the sprigs. If I missed anything feel free to ask further.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Started a project today to do underground piping for all of my gutter down spouts. I have a lot of wash out when we get a good rain. This run will tie in 3 spouts and I have drains on the other side of the house to tie in the other 2.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Finished the front piping job. Was able to tie into the back pipe that has drainage to the edge of the property, was very excited about that! In the future I will tie in the other 2 gutter down spouts to the back yard drainage line. A lot of work to hopefully not see run off anymore from rain events.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Major props for being able to glue hard schedule 40 PVC, and still maintain the slope needed to carry off the water. That's not easy to do!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

@JRS 9572 thank you, it was quite the project but I know it will pay off.

Thursday put down .15 t nex with FEature, Celsius and lawn aerator product. Mowed 3 baskets worth of grass off too. Seems that the PGR app was rebounding on me but I was curious of the GDD and reapplied at 355. I set my reminder for 300 GDD for this round. Not getting any bronzing at the .15 rate.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

300 is pushing it when you probably get 15-20 GDD per day. 355 is definitely in the beginning stages of rebound. I'd shoot more for 275 if you really want to make sure it runs its course.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> 300 is pushing it when you probably get 15-20 GDD per day. 355 is definitely in the beginning stages of rebound. I'd shoot more for 275 if you really want to make sure it runs its course.


Thank you, will shoot for 275.


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

Shows how far you can come in 1 season. Great work man!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

PGR is pretty cool. Short stuff is from front near the side walk and the taller ones are from a small test spot in the back.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Diamonds today. Last mow was 9 days ago and it was thick and floating a bit.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That first photo is $MONEY$!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> That first photo is $MONEY$!


+1000%

Looks so awesome in such a short time.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Twodollarblue said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > That first photo is $MONEY$!
> ...


Thanks guys, extremely happy with the progress this year!

Did another PGR app .15 with 1 oz per K of feature tonight around the 275 GDD range.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Big fat stripes


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Looks great man!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Wrapped the drainage work up for now. Tied in the last 2 down spouts to underground drainage off the property. The second spot is the back corner of the house and hasn't grown grass, turns out to be very hard pack clay only. Will have to get some soil in there in the future.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

4 inches of rain in two days, so far so good with the drainage changes!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

SPECTACULAR!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Scalped it down to .3 on Sunday with 2 weeks of rain in the forecast. Squeezed a pgr app of .15 and feature in last night and it's doing pretty good. Seeing "cobwebs" in the lawn and half of me wants to see how the tahoma does with the potential disease and the other half wants to put down some azoxy to help it since we still have 7-10 days of rain in the forecast. 4.5 inches of rain so far this week.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Awesome work! You don't do anything halfway. Love it!



WillyT said:


> 4 inches of rain in two days, so far so good with the drainage changes!


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

If it's mycelium it's probably DS and azoxy won't touch it. But if it is DS a little shot of N and it will grow out fast.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

7 days post scalp and it's looking good! First time I have scalped under regulation and I am happy with it.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks for the nomination and votes for LOTM. Was just happy to be included in the LOTM with a lawn that's about to be 4 months old! To a long weekend and mowing the dew off!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Hard to pick up on the pictures but did a checker board double cut. Not the best but may try to burn in the doubles this week.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Those checker-board cuts are hard to catch the lighting to get the best photo. I usually offset by 45° on double cuts so the photos come out better. You can see both directions on your second photo but I bet the stripes would pop if the angles were a little tighter.

Oh, and the yard is looking amazing!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Those checker-board cuts are hard to catch the lighting to get the best photo. I usually offset by 45° on double cuts so the photos come out better. You can see both directions on your second photo but I bet the stripes would pop if the angles were a little tighter.
> 
> Oh, and the yard is looking amazing!


Thank you, I've noticed the 45s show better, it's just so much fun playing around with stripes! It's been a fun journey this season!


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Your yard looks like a pool table. So smooth!


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

It's looking great @WillyT!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Awesome Job!! I imagine your still the talk of the neighborhood especially now the renovation looks so good!!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Diamond cut last night for this weeks Epson Tour in town. Basically the Korn ferry for LPGA.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That is pure FIRE! :clapping:


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> That is pure FIRE! :clapping:


😂 it's my favorite so far but I do like some fat stripes!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

MrMeaner said:


> Awesome Job!! I imagine your still the talk of the neighborhood especially now the renovation looks so good!!


Thank you, Im off a busy street so theres been a lot of talk about it that I hear of :lol:


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Color is holding well as temps drop. Down to mowing once a week as growth has fallen off drastically. Excited for the trees in the back to change color and hoping to still have good color when that happens.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Looking great. Can’t wait to start mine next year!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

First frost on the roof today. H61/L31


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> First frost on the roof today. H61/L31


Curious to see how long the color holds


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Humbert810 said:


> Curious to see how long the color holds


 Yes I am curious myself. Another night in the low 30s but supposed to warm up the rest of the week. We shall see.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Two nights with freezing temps this week. Will do one more app of FEature tomorrow to hopefully help keep the green for Halloween. Have some days in the 80s/70s next week so there’s hope.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Shot of iron last night. The lawn is doing alright.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Shes a little ugly but she made it to the dance! We will have hundreds of trick or treaters tomorrow night! Happy Halloween!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

First frost that has made its way onto the lawn.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

WillyT said:


> First frost that has made its way onto the lawn.
> 
> View attachment 3752


I have been waiting for a color update!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Frost or not, it is still great looking turf.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Leaves are changing and taking the color of the lawn with it.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Put down second pre em down yesterday. First round of prodiamine at .4 oz on front lawn and flower beds. Will do second app in spring at same rate.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

With the amount of green you were still seeing at above freezing temperatures I am fairly confident I can hold some sort of green at least 10 months if not all year round!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Back yard Reno has progressed over the last week. Will add some pics from when we moved in. Cut 2 problem trees down and trimmed the rest. Replaced the fence shared with the neighbor also.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Cleaned up the front yard from trimming trees.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

@WillyT Looks like you might have had the boom lift a little stuck!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Humbert810 said:


> @WillyT Looks like you might have had the boom lift a little stuck!


😂 sure did! Luckily knew someone with a big lineman’s truck with a winch. Funny thing is I train operators on these too lol


----------

